# Ice conditions mosquito



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Figured i would let everyone know. Tonight on my buddy s way in around there hundred yards from shore at the buoy line he went thru.was able to get out thank God. He said he was on the main east west trail. Conditions were 2-5 inches. Only caught a couple crappie. Be safe and take care.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

UGH. Thank god he made it. Careful everyone, its not worth it.


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

a guy died in avon friday


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait a few more days everyone - and use an Ice Spud to probe the ice as you slowly walk around.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

havent been able to get an answer from causeway or lakeside.. is there solid fishable ice on the lake? would like to get out tomorrow. thx
kast


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Kastmaster93 said:


> havent been able to get an answer from causeway or lakeside.. is there solid fishable ice on the lake? would like to get out tomorrow. thx
> kast


A guy posts that his buddy just went through the ice there, and yet you still ask this question?!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NOW IS THE TIME TO USE OUR HEADS!! This is what I call,,Fair Warning!! Whir,,posted a VERY clear example of what is happening under the snow....If you must go fishing,,Go to the rivers!! It's not worth a few fish,,at best,,for the REAL possibility of going in!! IMHO ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes my fault I didn't realize.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

There was 20 or so guys out there at 4pm yesterday. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I went last night, spud bar went thru at every wet spot. It if not making much ice. Ice averaged 1.5"-5. I drilled one hole it was 2",30 ft away 5". The path on the north end was some of the worst ice. Saw at least 8 fisherman walk out on the path with no spud bar and no clue what was under them. Stay hm only a few crappie being caught. My stuff got put up when i got home.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

im up in mi right now and from what i seen anything below lansing was 3-4'' with 3'' of snow. checked a few lakes on the way up, im up in the cadillac area with 18'' with trucks out there.


sonar said:


> NOW IS THE TIME TO USE OUR HEADS!! This is what I call,,Fair Warning!! Whir,,posted a VERY clear example of what is happening under the snow....If you must go fishing,,Go to the rivers!! It's not worth a few fish,,at best,,for the REAL possibility of going in!! IMHO ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

There were 3 out there today, 2 at 305 and 1 at the cemetary area. I guess he didn't read todays Warren Tribune about the guy who went thru yesterday at the same area. Article said he got out okay.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

After the way they slayed the 'eyes yesterday I'm surprised there weren't a couple more out there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

